# Chimney sweep ??



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We have had our house now for 5 year and am wondering if we should get our wood burning chimney swept. Has anybody had this done as we havent seen any advertising for this am wondering what we should do:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stevelin said:


> We have had our house now for 5 year and am wondering if we should get our wood burning chimney swept. Has anybody had this done as we havent seen any advertising for this am wondering what we should do:confused2:


We get a chimney sweep every 2 years round about now.
It's very expensive, round here at least, which is why we don't get it done every year. Around 90€!!
It's _*deshollinador *_in case you didn't know, from _*hollín*_ which is soot


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

1) What kind of wood do you burn ? For example freshly cut pine, fig and some other trees contain a lot of resin that can coat the inside of the chimney and become both a fire risk and reduce the inefficiency of the burner. Other trees, and wood that has been well matured doen't have as much of a problem. Obviously, if you burn 'the wrong kind' of wood then you should clean your chimney more often.

2) How many storeys is your house, how far from the burner to the top of the chimney stack.

I live in a 1 storey Finca, and being a tight yorkshireman I decided to give sweeping my chimney a go for myself a few years back.... I measure the height from the top of the chimney to the burner and cut a length of 25mm Black water pipe. The pipe is flexible enough to bend in through the burner at right angles, but rigid enough for you to be able to waggle the bejesus out of inside of the chimney.

Put a sheet under and around the door of the burner and have a hoover on standby.

And do it cold, obviously, or it could be smelly and messy.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We tend to burn Olive and what they call encima a mix of woods but all well matured. In the past we have used a tube of stuff which you place on a hot fire it goes up like a fire work and is supposed to burn off any soot etc but OH is not convinced!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm tempted to agree with him.
I cleaned my chimney about 4 years ago and haven't felt the need to do it since. I believe that if you use matured wood and burn it at the highest poss temp that it reduces any build up.

That's my theory anyway. I'm more than happy to be shot down in flames.


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We get a chimney sweep every 2 years round about now.
> It's very expensive, round here at least, which is why we don't get it done every year. Around 90€!!
> It's _*deshollinador *_in case you didn't know, from _*hollín*_ which is soot




Sounds like the opening of a job a clever Brit could well undercut price wise.
Got my own brushes but I am in UK.


----------

